# Wanted to share my art.



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Just finished this one today. Wanted to try something a little different from my usual, and changed the color and style around. I like the outcome a lot. 
Art is what I plan to go to college for even though I'm not sure what go for. I was thinking graphic design, but I'm know to change my mind.

Anyway! Here it is.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

nice job kid....
here at the cleveland zoo down in the basement of one of the buildings there is a set of 10 or 12 original prints by andy worhol..it is a complete set of endangered animals...yours is very much like his...

https://www.google.com/search?q=and...AKjkIC4Cg&sqi=2&ved=0CDsQsAQ&biw=1864&bih=982


----------

